# Bin Charges + Claim Tax back



## thespecialon (25 Jul 2008)

I recently stopped having my bins collected by a private operator.I have started going to my local dump which costs me €13 per car load of refuse.
Is there any tax refund on these charges?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

[broken link removed]:


> *Service Charges which qualify for relief*
> 
> All service charges paid to:
> 
> ...


----------



## thespecialon (25 Jul 2008)

Independent contractors for domestic refuse collection or disposal.

Well technically I am paying an independent contractor for waste disposal  not collection?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

Oh - maybe. I don't know.


----------



## Thrifty (25 Jul 2008)

I certainly think you should try. if you don't have receipts you can claim up to €40 (€200 per year) taxback per year on bin bags and i think dump charges. I don't see why they wouldn't accommodate you. I think Revenue have simplified it so you can actually claim this tax back by text. Check their site


----------



## allthedoyles (30 Jul 2008)

Yes , you can claim back a tax credit of 39 euro . However its important that you have tax paid in and dont owe any money to revenue . Dont need receipts they will automatically give you this credit. However if you have receipts for say 500 euro , send them in and claim full amount and you may get lucky , the tax office will consider your claim for full amount.


----------



## thespecialon (30 Jul 2008)

is the 39Eur just a nominal amount or is there some reasoning behind this?

Each visit to the dump charges 13Eur and i have only recently started doing this so I only have 26Eur in receipts at the moment.Should i just wait until the end of the year get all my reciepts and send them in then?


----------

